# Members who gained weight after marrying their partner.



## alk27alk27 (Oct 30, 2019)

this question is for all members but primary for the ladies. How many of you were “conventionally” skinny before mirage but have since grown? As a secondary question, did anyone here only discover this fetish after mirage?


----------



## landshark (Oct 31, 2019)

I hope I’m not being too picky here but I do want to point out it’s not always a fetish. Sometimes it happens as a consequence of other factors and as awesome as the concept may seem here on Dims, it isn’t always welcome and celebrated by those affected out there in real life.

My wife was thick when we met, but gained weight after we got married. Part of it was her thinking “okay I got a husband I am okay now” but the vast majority of her weight gain was connected to her pregnancies. With every child a little more weight stayed on. No amount of me assuring her I was not only okay with the gain, but loved it, would help her accept her new normal. 

The closest she ever came to accepting it was when she hit a mental and emotional breaking point around the time she reached 400 pounds. And that wasn’t a “good” acceptance, more a rebellious “I’m going to get as fat as I possibly can before Christmas just because I can” type thing. She’s since lost weight back down to 340-350 or somewhere in there.

I can say without reservation: my wife is hotter than any of the web models who post on the pay-site boards here. (I may be a little biased.) If she let me post pics of her here I’d be the envy of Dims. I’ve had guys who aren’t into big girls tell me she’s hot. I’ve had fit women ask me if she’s interested in “trying anything” with other girls. And even after all these years together I stop what I’m doing and stare in awe when I see her naked. 

Does any of this matter to her?

Nope. 

I mean, she admits it’s nice that her husband doesn’t nag about her weight. But If she could change one thing about herself with a wish she’d make herself smaller. She’s never weighed less than me, even when we first met. 

So yeah, she definitely gained after we met. Definitely wasn’t a welcome gain to her, and definitely not a fetish.


----------



## alk27alk27 (Oct 31, 2019)

Fetish is probably a very poor choice of words to describe what I was trying to ask. Thank you for your response though. Maybe a better way to phase it would be 

“an awakening or acceptance that being fatter then the average is ok if not desirable, with an intent to maintain my current weight if not gain.”

Just put a little * next to the word fetish then and think of that instead.

I’ve seen many post here by users that say they had always been attracted to larger people. For me I didn’t really have an “awakening” until college. Since then I’ve enjoyed this new attraction, and have even wondered if I should join in with it. Which circles back to my original point. After you found your SO did you intentionally or unintentionally gain a not insignificant amount of weight? More then the so-called freshman 15, and became a BBW(or BHM. I know men come to this form too.)


----------



## extra_m13 (Oct 31, 2019)

personally i discovered this fetish well before marriage, and... while i did gain a decent amount of gain when dating in the marriage it has been a bit of the opposite. i stayed with my life-long habits and lost weight, down to my 'normal' and she has continue to eat and gain, much to my delight.


----------



## Tempere (Apr 21, 2020)

I was aware of all of this before marriage.
I’ve gained 20 lbs since marriage, but still fairly lean as I’m on the taller side. I don’t mind my gain and am happy with it.
My wife has gained 30lbs, which looks great on her short frame, but she is not a fan of it.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 21, 2020)

Both my husband and I have lost weight since being married. Neither intentional. Well I should back up first I gained weight as I was growing a little human inside me, (we got pregnant a month after the wedding.) Now 8 months after baby I'm smaller than I was pre baby thanks to breastfeeding and a physically active job.


----------

